# qu'on m'explique bug streaming divx web player



## loulousax (15 Septembre 2007)

qu'on m'explique une fois sur 3O, ca marche le reste du temps pour matter une video en streaming, avec divx web player, safari s'arrete inopinement
argh j'ai les boules, sur mon pc, meme probleme, en pire
bref, y'a t'il moyen de rendre ce satané streaming plus stable
diutes moi que je suis pas le seul, sioupléééééééééééé, snif bouh

et une deuxieme question depuis que j'ai internet sur mon mac, j'ai remarqué, que vlc ne lisait plus les format wmp
quelqu'un a t'il une solution? je precise que j'aimerai bien ne pas installer un autre lecteur , je voudrais bien garder vlc, qui me semble etre l'un des plus stables et qui li(sait) jusqu'a present tous les formats audio et video


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2007)

firefox
-------------
Quand &#224; VLC et wmp

un rappel de bon sens
dans un sujet divx web player on met des questions divx web player

Pour des questions VLC ou wmp , on met ca dans les sujets.... vlc ou wmp

cela &#233;vite l'&#233;parpillement des r&#233;ponses 

Allez hop une petite recherche et tu trouveras  des pistes


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Septembre 2007)

J'ai remarqu&#233; des probl&#232;me &#233;trange sur Mac chez moi depuis que le Divx web player est install&#233; comme l'impossibilit&#233; de taper quoi que ce soit dans la la fenetre Google avec Firefox... Alors que sur PC, tout fonctionne... :mouais:

Pour les WMV, vas voir du cot&#233; de flip4Mac qui permet de lire ce type de ficher via QT.


----------



## loulousax (15 Septembre 2007)

je precise meme probleme avec firefox installé il y a 3 jours


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

Pr&#233;cision
En gros ton  divx webplayer marche 29 fois sur 30 c'est bien ca?
il fait crasher 1 fois sur 30?
c'est bien ca?
( ou l'inverse?)

-
car si ce n'est que ca,
consid&#232;re toi comme chanceux avec  1 fois sur 30

le divx web player n'est pas une merveille et est  plantog&#232;ne
n'importe quelle recherche web  te sortira des tonnes de posts du monde entier l&#224; dessus


----------



## loulousax (17 Septembre 2007)

ok, because c'est bien 1 fois sur 30 qu'il marche, les 29 autres fois , ca plante
alors comment se fait t'il que la majorité des sites de streaming, l'ont adopter, ca me depasse ca!
j'ai bien chercher a droite a gauche, mais personne a une solution a proposer.
c'est pourquoi je me tourne vers vous


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2007)

Il est faux d'affirmer que divx player est adopt&#233; par la majorit&#233; des sites de streams
( beaucoup utilisent le  flash youtube etc )
Par contre des sites de streams plus sp&#233;cialis&#233;s  films, docus etc  oui.

Une des voies &#224; envisager
entierement d&#233;sinstaller ce divx web player ( tous les fichiers)
et le r&#233;installer &#224; neuf.
Un copain l'a fait et ca a r&#233;gl&#233; son probl&#232;me


----------

